# scorpion spider



## Brettix (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi i have found a strange spider out near the back door.Have never seen one in my life
its bright orange and shaped like a scorpion but a spider its only about 2cm long,when i blow on the web i flicks its tail up like a scorp,very strange sorry no pics will get some tomorrow.
Anyone know what it is or seen one before, any thoughts ?:shock:


----------



## urodacus_au (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/101.htm

Jordan


----------



## Brettix (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks urodacus great site and info,i guessed the right name but wasn't hard
just by looking at it you can tell.


----------



## bylo (Sep 9, 2007)

A good find , there only tiny


----------



## Brettix (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah thanks bylo i thought it was,its a very interesting little spider,
might wackit in a tank tomorrow.


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 9, 2007)

> *Toxicity:* This small, timid species is probably harmless to humans


 
I love the way they say 'probably' harmless :lol:

Anyone wanna test that theory? :shock:


----------

